# Problème drivers win pro 8.1 help....



## Drumsession (11 Août 2016)

Salut tout le monde. Alors suite à l'installation de Windows 8.1 pro ( j'ai essaye win10 aussi c est pareil) dans le gestionnaire de périphérique il ne me reconnaît pas les drivers chipset Intel sm etc.... J ai essaye d'installer via software Apple bootcamp mais il me met une erreur donc impossible d'installer le packaging qui aurait dû résoudre mon problème. A savoir que je dispose d un fusion drive 2to donc bootcamp N a pas été installer avec l'utilitaire intégré à OS X mais par le système vmfusion paragon et  winclone. Du coup je pense que le problème vient de la sinon à part ca tout fonctionne mais du coup pas o top sous partition Windows à cause de se manque de driver si besoin je vous posterai un screen des éléments manquants du gestionnaire de périphérique. Si quelqu'un a une solution je lui en serait plus que reconnaissant car je me tire les cheveux la. Ahh oui j ai également essayer la méthode en ligne .... Il faudrait un pack driver chipset Intel que jai mais qui ne résous rien pour ma part. Merci à tous


----------



## Locke (11 Août 2016)

Drumsession a dit:


> si besoin je vous posterai un screen des éléments manquants du gestionnaire de périphérique


Ce serait intéressant de voir ce qu'il manque.


----------



## Drumsession (11 Août 2016)

J ai trouvé un espace de drivertoolkit je vais tenter et on verra il doit logiquement installer ce qu'il manque seul


----------



## Drumsession (11 Août 2016)

Comment poster une image sur le forum ??


----------



## Drumsession (11 Août 2016)

Voilà 

http://www.noelshack.com/2016-32-1470915071-iphone-image-08-11-2016.jpg


----------

